# Spurs sign Keith Bogans



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Link



> Free-agent swingman Keith Bogans will sign a one-year contract with the San Antonio Spurs, sources confirmed Monday to FanHouse.
> 
> Bogans, a solid defensive player, is being looked at as an heir apparent to Bruce Bowen, who retired recently after being San Antonio's perimeter defensive stopper throughout much of the decade. The Spurs had been grooming Ime Udoka for that role, but they are electing not to bring him back as a free agent after he played two seasons with the team.
> 
> Bogans, who will sign a guaranteed deal worth the minimum of $1.03 million, last season averaged 6.0 points for Milwaukee. He has a 7.5 average over six seasons.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

anything's better than Bonner


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Good shooter, good defender, great price.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked Bogans last year, cant think of a better guy to bring in garbage time... good signing


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like Hairston might be going back to the Toros.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I didnt know Mcclinto was waived


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

they can still use some young bigman though. and not udonis haslem type but a legit 6'10 or taller guy. would have been awesome to get okafor.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Glad they got Bogans, he's pretty solid.


----------

